# IMAP-Folder in Outlook gelöscht! Was nun?

## barthi

Hallo!

Bei uns wurde versehentlich über Outlook ein Courier IMAP-Ordner auf dem Gentoo-Mail-Server gelöscht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Mail aus diesem Ordner wiederherzustellen?

Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, wie ich so etwas in Zukunft verhindern kann.

Danke,

barthi

----------

## R.Aven

 *barthi wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Bei uns wurde versehentlich über Outlook ein Courier IMAP-Ordner auf dem Gentoo-Mail-Server gelöscht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Mail aus diesem Ordner wiederherzustellen?
> 
> Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, wie ich so etwas in Zukunft verhindern kann.
> ...

 

Ohne großen Aufwand wirst du die Mails nicht rekonstruieren können. Es sei denn du hast root-Zugriff auf den IMAP Server und die entsprechenden Kenntnisse zur Datenrettung (und selbst dann ist es äusserst unwahrscheinlich, dass die Mails noch physisch auf dem Datenträger vorhanden sind).

Schützen kann man sich gegen solch einen Datenverlust - wie auch sonst - mit regelmäßigen Backups. Oder zumindest eine Offline-Synchronisierung ( + regelmäßige Backups der Synchronisierung auf dem Client) der Mails, was so gut wie jeder ordentliche Mail-Client unterstützen sollte.

----------

## b3cks

 *barthi wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Mail aus diesem Ordner wiederherzustellen?

 

Backup.

 *Quote:*   

> Außerdem wüsste ich gerne, wie ich so etwas in Zukunft verhindern kann.

 

Backup, IMAP-ACLs.

 *Quote:*   

> Danke

 

Bitte.

----------

